# 2011 ***CURLYS PINSTRIPING*** 2011



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*
BACK AGAIN DOING IT BIGGER AND BETTER FOR 2011!!! 

THANKS AGAIN TO ALL MY CUSTOMERS WHO HELP KEEP US GOING, WERE PUSHING THE ENVELOPE FOR ALL OF YOU!!! *


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

lookin good curly 




p.s., i still don't understand how you have manners and your bro doesn't :biggrin:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

nice work curly :thumbsup: 
heres a car you did for a guy here in san diego that we lifted


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Still on top of this shit curly!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Thanks for all the love you and your club showed us when we went up their yesterday. It was well worth the trip to hang out with good peoples. Cant wait to head up their again!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> *
> BACK AGAIN DOING IT BIGGER AND BETTER FOR 2011!!!
> :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

To The Top...


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

uffin: 
That's alot of talent!!! Mr. Curly great work 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

GOOD WORK CURLY............


----------



## -FROST- (Feb 7, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

Doin Big Thangs Curly! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

Awesome work!! do you work on Harleys??? if so any pics??


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

currrrrlllllllyyyyyyyyy


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

keep up the good work bro


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Very nice work Curly!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> the red moldings are sick curly :cheesy:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

nice work  i will call u soon!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

CURLY IS THE MAN!HE GOT ME LOOKING CLEAN..........KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK CURLY


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 4 2011, 01:36 PM~19500993
> *CURLY IS THE MAN!HE GOT ME LOOKING CLEAN..........KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK CURLY
> *


1997 LINCOLN TOWCAR HOPPER..ALMOST READY!
hno: hno: :run: :run:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## *ryno* (Apr 3, 2009)

pics #8 and 9
what color flake is that, size, brand?
what base color and brand?

awesome work


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

nice work homie!


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Did my homie payfred good!!!


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by *ryno*_@Jan 5 2011, 05:59 PM~19514588
> *pics #8 and 9
> what color flake is that, size, brand?
> what base color and brand?
> ...


*SPARKLE FX FLAKE .040 IN SILVER OVER A GRAY BASE. BUT THE BASE DOSEN'T MATTER MUCH WITH THIS MUCH FLAKE!!

<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=540394\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=540394</a>*


----------



## *ryno* (Apr 3, 2009)

so did you just candy over the silver flake then? what color is the top coat?


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Jan 3 2011, 05:56 PM~19493869
> *Awesome work!! do you work on Harleys??? if so any pics??
> *


*
GLAD YOU ASKED!!!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by *ryno*_@Jan 5 2011, 07:14 PM~19515565
> *so did you just candy over the silver flake then? what color is the top coat?
> *


*KANDY PAGAN GOLD*


----------



## *ryno* (Apr 3, 2009)

thank you.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> *
> GLAD YOU ASKED!!!*


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 5 2011, 09:22 PM~19515676
> *
> GLAD YOU ASKED!!!
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

bad ass work man :wow: :wow:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Jan 5 2011, 07:57 PM~19515332
> *Did my homie payfred good!!!
> *


Yes Indeed :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> HOW MUCH?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KingDingALing (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 9 2011, 12:25 AM~19544615
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> > HOW MUCH?
> 
> 
> pm sent


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

hooggs look good...


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 11 2011, 01:58 PM~19567806
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn i didnt notice that :0


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: nothing but talent n here


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

LOOKIN REAL GOOD PIMP .. A+ WORK..


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
Keep up the nice work Curly  
I'll be seein you soon


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 1 2011, 12:39 AM~19473003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT IS THE COST FOR SOMETHING LIKE ON THE RED CUTLASS?IT WILL BE ON A LUXARY SPORT MONTE.. THANKS...


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 1 2011, 12:44 AM~19473021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HERE IS THE RED CUTLASS I AM TALKING ABOUT..


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

SkysDaLimit,Jan 5 2011, 07:10 PM~19515508]
*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Thanks Curly! *


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Jan 17 2011, 09:30 PM~19626341
> *HERE IS THE RED CUTLASS I AM TALKING ABOUT..
> *


*pm sent, here is another one we just wrapped up.*


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 18 2011, 11:16 AM~19629518
> *pm sent, here is another one we just wrapped up.
> 
> 
> ...


ISN'T THAT "TODO ORO" :biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Jan 18 2011, 12:11 PM~19629936
> *ISN'T THAT "TODO ORO"  :biggrin:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 18 2011, 12:16 PM~19629518
> *pm sent, here is another one we just wrapped up.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cha cho (Aug 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 18 2011, 11:16 AM~19629518
> *pm sent, here is another one we just wrapped up.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

kickass work


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

Now that is hard as hell. I love the colors, patterns, stripes and leaf work on this one.


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 18 2011, 11:16 AM~19629518
> *pm sent, here is another one we just wrapped up.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*RIMS DONE UP BY JESSE AT CURLYS SHOP
*


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 18 2011, 11:16 AM~19629518
> *pm sent, here is another one we just wrapped up.
> 
> 
> ...


x2 what's the ticket curly.... :biggrin:


----------



## bigrocks85 (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice ass work!!!!!


----------



## louie (Jun 8, 2006)

real nice work


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 25 2011, 01:47 PM~19694096
> *RIMS DONE UP BY JESSE AT CURLYS SHOP
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 18 2011, 01:15 AM~19627471
> *SkysDaLimit,Jan 5 2011, 07:10 PM~19515508]
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>Thanks Curly!
> *


 THIS BOX LOOKS BAD ASS!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ms Bowtie (Jan 25, 2011)

:thumbsup: Beautiful


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice work Curly


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey Curly are you still willing to travel :biggrin: I'm almost ready to finish painting the rest of my Impala you did the graphics on and I'm looking to get some stripes laid (and maybe some leafing candied over)but I cant find anyone in the Midwest with a style I like. Let me know if you may consider, or if you know someone with that west coast style I can fly out here to Chicago :biggrin:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:boink:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Jan 21 2011, 10:08 PM~19664453
> *Now that is hard as hell.  I love the colors, patterns, stripes and leaf work on this one.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 







[/QUOTE]

*HOP RULES. *</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 18 2011, 11:16 AM~19629518
> *pm sent, here is another one we just wrapped up.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 5 2011, 09:16 PM~19797608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: dam Curly you just inspired me to do something to my daily uffin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 5 2011, 07:20 PM~19797628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PM ME WAT SOMETHING LIKE THIS OR LIKE ON THE RED CUTTY WOULD CO$T BUT ON A LS MONTE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## chevySonLy (Aug 5, 2010)

i got a black 72 rag how much would something like this cost me i want it under the clear thanks


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 5 2011, 01:32 PM~19795509
> *:wow:
> *


man that car came out nice.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 6 2011, 06:21 PM~19803375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*all over skippy *:biggrin: 


hey did you get my text???


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 7 2011, 04:15 PM~19810860
> *all over skippy :biggrin:
> :buttkick:
> hey did you get my text???
> *


 :twak: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 7 2011, 05:15 PM~19810860
> *all over skippy :biggrin:
> hey did you get my text???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 7 2011, 03:15 PM~19810860
> *all over skippy :biggrin:
> hey did you get my text???
> *


*skippy says "gimme a month!"*


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

Looking good Curly!


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTMFT...


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 6 2011, 05:20 PM~19803368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work as always bro! Hey i was curious is the background of this that "signgold" vinyl that you can buy by the yeard? I have been thinking of getting some of that to do signs and things similar to this but i wasnt sure if you could airbrush right over it or how that stuff worked? Im assuming thats the vinyl as opposed to silver leaf for this?


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Feb 16 2011, 12:52 PM~19885167
> *nice work as always bro! Hey i was curious is the background of this that "signgold" vinyl that you can buy by the yeard? I have been thinking of getting some of that to do signs and things similar to this but i wasnt sure if you could airbrush right over it or how that stuff worked? Im assuming thats the vinyl as opposed to silver leaf for this?
> *


the background of the signs is a 4x8 sheet of spun aluminum. no vinyl or leaf needed.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 17 2011, 09:27 AM~19892051
> *the background of the signs is a 4x8 sheet of spun aluminum. no vinyl or leaf needed.
> *


 :wow: ooo gotcha. thanks homie, looks great and the closer I look at it I can tell its not that vinyl stuff. So you bought a sheet of the aluinum and the spun it by hand like you would the leaf or you can buy it already spun like that?? Thanks for the info homie, keep up the good work!!


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

badd-ass work homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

keep this page going


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Really nice work.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WAD UP CURLY


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey hey hey


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice fuccin wrk ..


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

WANNA THANK CURLY AND HIS CREW FOR THE WORK ON THE BLAZER :thumbsup:











MY LIL ONES ONLY 7 BUT HES A LOWRIDER FOR SURE


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fonzoh!_@Feb 27 2011, 09:24 AM~19971582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM FONZ..THE MINI IS LOOKING SICKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK....IS IT GOING TO BE AT THE CRUISE TONIGHT...ISLANDERS CC.TTT


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

:wave: *WUZ UP CURLY?* :wave: uffin:


----------



## stiffy (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fonzoh!_@Feb 27 2011, 08:22 AM~19971565
> *WANNA THANK CURLY AND HIS CREW FOR THE WORK ON THE BLAZER :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


sik work curly :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 1 2011, 12:39 AM~19473003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i seen this car the other night lit up inside. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ILLUSTRIOUS64 (May 6, 2010)

HEY CURLY POST PICS OF A COBALT BLUE CANDY RIDE DONE UP SO I CAN GET IDEAS OF WAT MY RIDE IS GOING TO LOOK LIKE I NEED A LITTLE INSPIRATION


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*RIMS DONE UP BY JESSE AT CURLYS SHOP
*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Ttt for Curlys !


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

need price too flake top..red;;large flake;;and when;;;pm a brother;;thanks


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

My Nikka


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

YEAH DAT' ... GREAT WORK , IMA HAVE 2 SEND THIS HARDTOP 62 IMPALA 2 U IN A MONTH OR 2 ..... I SEEN THE WORK U DID ON FRED'S LINCOLN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 1 2011, 01:16 AM~19472914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 1 2011, 01:44 AM~19473021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.SUPERB_@Mar 21 2011, 11:46 AM~20142739
> *YEAH DAT' ... GREAT WORK , IMA HAVE 2 SEND THIS HARDTOP 62 IMPALA 2 U IN A MONTH OR 2 ..... I SEEN THE WORK U DID ON FRED'S LINCOLN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dam son don't forget about that 79 fishtank that started this Straight Game cars done by Curly shit!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR CURLYS PINSTRIPING


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*DONE BY THE SHOP*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

What Up...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@Apr 5 2011, 12:22 PM~20264961
> *What Up...
> 
> 
> ...


*RIDE LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@Apr 5 2011, 12:22 PM~20264961
> *What Up...
> 
> 
> ...


let me have it :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ALWAYS LOVE COMING IN THIS TOPIC.... INSPRATIONAL STUFF


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Curly


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 21 2011, 04:20 PM~20391381
> *
> *



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ~nip/tuck~ (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Wassup Curly if you and the family have a chance, please come help support the car stereo forum sponsor.










:biggrin:


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

Picked this up last week from cruly


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 1 2011, 04:32 PM~20460710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

ttt


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Apr 28 2011, 11:05 AM~20439911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PIMP SLAP THATS MY DOGG


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT FOR CURLY


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

ttt for great pics !


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

We need more pics!  :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

GOT SOMETHING HEADING UR WAY I NEED HOOK UP :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@May 10 2011, 09:57 AM~20522487
> *PIMP SLAP THATS MY LIL DOGG
> *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE GREAT JOB YOU PULLED OFF ON MY TOP.....SHIT LOOKS SICK!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Sick!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

HMART1970 said:


> THANKS FOR THE GREAT JOB YOU PULLED OFF ON MY TOP.....SHIT LOOKS SICK!



you just keep getting better and better....


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

nice roof x2 better and better that right


----------



## BIGG JESS (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:cheesy: Very nice


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

SkysDaLimit said:


>


WATS THE TICKET ON SOMTHING SIMALIAR ON A MONTE CARLO LS


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

HMART1970 said:


> THANKS FOR THE GREAT JOB YOU PULLED OFF ON MY TOP.....SHIT LOOKS SICK!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Wuts good curly..


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Curly is the man...good guy!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:yes::yes::yes::yes::h5::h5::h5:


Big nene 1 said:


> Curly is the man...good guy!


----------



## USO562 (Nov 14, 2006)

NICE!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

TTT F0r curly and his bad azz work!


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lil Spanks said:


>


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Lil Spanks said:


>


is that $500 starting for leafing? what does that include hood/trunk/doors?


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

Windex said:


> is that $500 starting for leafing? what does that include hood/trunk/doors?


*$400-$600 FOR WORK LIKE THIS*,


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

SkysDaLimit said:


> *$400-$600 FOR WORK LIKE THIS*,


:thumbsup: bad azz work :thumbsup:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

SkysDaLimit said:


> *$400-$600 FOR WORK LIKE THIS*,


clean ass work looks badass  are you supposed to stripe right after paint is finished or can you do it like awhile after?


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

HMART1970 said:


> THANKS FOR THE GREAT JOB YOU PULLED OFF ON MY TOP.....SHIT LOOKS SICK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Windex said:


> clean ass work looks badass  are you supposed to stripe right after paint is finished or can you do it like awhile after?


I'm no pro but I would say do it before your final clear...


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

tru2thagame said:


> I'm no pro but I would say do it before your final clear...


sounds about right thanks


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Need some more work done on WildMint...hit me up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

*Yo curly, I hope y'all can make it down for the picnic this year.*



big $uge said:


> *FOR THE HOP 1ST PLACE KING OF THE COAST BELTS GIVEN AWAY WITH MONEYHOP CATAGORIES:*_SINGLE PUMP STREET DOUBLE PUMP MODIFIEDSINGLE PUMP MODIFIED DOUBLE PUMP RADICALSINGLE PUMP RADICAL_


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

keep this page goingggggggggg


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

WUDDUP CURLY,,,,,,,,,,,TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

keep up the good work:thumbsup:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Whats up Curly it's Daniel. See you Saturday morning.


----------



## duceslife (Jan 14, 2010)

JohnnyGuam said:


> WUDDUP CURLY,,,,,,,,,,,TTT FOR THE HOMIE


 What up Curly.I'll go ahead and take care of that for you on Monday so I can secure my appointment with you for October.I know your going to make my ride pop.


----------



## ILLUSTRIOUS64 (May 6, 2010)

TTMFT FOR DA HOMIE "CURLY"


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

Curly on Top of Tha Game.......... great work on my Cadi.............. TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

IF YOU HAVEN'T CHECKED IT OUT, I'VE GOT A YOUTUBE CHANNEL GOING TO SHOW THE LATEST WORK GOING ON AT THE SHOP!!! 
CHECK OUT SOME HIGHLIGHTS!!


----------



## green (Mar 10, 2007)

Great work. I got some silver leaf for sale pm me if ur interested.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## STRICTLY~HUSTLE (Aug 14, 2011)

TTT FOR CURLY !!!CANT WAIT TO TAKE MY RIDE BACK TO HIS SHOP!


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey Curly it was cool hanging out with you guys on Sunday, Glad we were able to help out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

Call me crazy Curly but If I shipped you my hood and trunk from my Impala, could you lay down some Stripes, silver leafing with candy blue over the leafing? Like I told you when I was at your shop, Chicago graphics/striping is very boring lol I'd pay for all the shipping costs


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS said:


> Call me crazy Curly but If I shipped you my hood and trunk from my Impala, could you lay down some Stripes, silver leafing with candy blue over the leafing? Like I told you when I was at your shop, Chicago graphics/striping is very boring lol I'd pay for all the shipping costs


For that i think it will be a little cheaper to fly him to you....


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Lil Spanks said:


>


 wassup Curly


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

*i'll b out that way in 2 weeks wit my 62 hardtop !!!!!! *


----------



## STRICTLY~HUSTLE (Aug 14, 2011)

I need to set up an appointment asap!!!! TTT for my boy curly!!


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

MISTER ED said:


> For that i think it will be a little cheaper to fly him to you....


 Tried.that curly said he dont travel...


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> For that i think it will be a little cheaper to fly him to you....


 X2:thumbsup:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Thanks for all your work on Stone's parts.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Thanks for all your work on Stone's parts.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

DVS said:


> Thanks for all your work on Stone's parts.


 Turned out great


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Got some new things coming out from the shop.....stay tuned....


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer (Oct 20, 2011)

DVS said:


> Thanks for all your work on Stone's parts.


Beautiful work on that speaker box and those fenders. Sexy as hell.


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

SkysDaLimit said:


> IF YOU HAVEN'T CHECKED IT OUT, I'VE GOT A YOUTUBE CHANNEL GOING TO SHOW THE LATEST WORK GOING ON AT THE SHOP!!!
> CHECK OUT SOME HIGHLIGHTS!!



WOW


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

curly its big AL ,wana bring just the cab to u its on a small rolling cart;;let me no;;i wana just flake the top gold like the boxes;;7146049092


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

i gotta start updating this page..lol


----------



## CHILA13805 (May 21, 2011)

Nice!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BE A GREAT SUCCESS. IT WOULDNT BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS RIDING OUT . THE NEXT EVENT WILL BE 


WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE -CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM

FOOD- WILL BE SERVED BY ABUELITOS TACOS


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

*big AL*



DIPN714 said:


> curly its big AL ,wana bring just the cab to u its on a small rolling cart;;let me no;;i wana just flake the top gold like the boxes;;7146049092


:h5:


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

nice work.i tried it 4 awhile and threw in the towel.good job curly


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> Got some new things coming out from the shop.....stay tuned....




we are waiting patiently.......:thumbsup:


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

Saw the vids on YouTube, keep up the good work Curly! Looking sick!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Whats up..Mr Curly. . .


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*WE NOW HAVE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS. A DJ, A TACO MAN AND A PHOTOGRAPHER**
CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET JAN 8 , 2012 . CORONA PARK (930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA)
12:OOPM MEET UP . 1:00 PM ROLL OUT...
CRUISE STARTS AT CORONA PARK AND ENDS AT FAIRMONT PARK . LETS GET 100 CARS OUT( EVERYONE IS INVITED, CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILIES) SPREAD THE WRD









*


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Happy New Year Fellas! :h5:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

T T T


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

SkysDaLimit said:


> *$400-$600 FOR WORK LIKE THIS*,


does it include all labor?


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Bad ass work Curly. When its time to paint my '64 (Spring) I'm gonna have you lay down some Stripping and Leafing on that MOFO! 

Maybe even have you do the some patterns on the roof.


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

More pics, where's Curly


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

He has a new topic. 2012!


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

SkysDaLimit said:


> IF YOU HAVEN'T CHECKED IT OUT, I'VE GOT A YOUTUBE CHANNEL GOING TO SHOW THE LATEST WORK GOING ON AT THE SHOP!!!
> CHECK OUT SOME HIGHLIGHTS!!


Dope Bro !  any one of them !!! thanks for sharing !:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*can anybody send me curlys number? i want to make a appointment with curly. 
ttt. :thumbsup:*


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*sorry, nevermind. i found it.*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Pm sent


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:uh::thumbsup:


----------



## dfgws (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the love you and your club showed us when we went up their yesterday.http://www.mbchief.com It was well worth the trip to hang out with good peoples. Cant wait to head up their again!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :uh::thumbsup:


 any pics of the finished product


----------



## Ardell91 (Apr 18, 2012)

I think so!







.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

Looking good ttt


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## UltimatE Regal (Jul 22, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

any new pics?


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

CURLY DOES QUALITY WORK, I HAVE GONE TO HIS SHOP, KEEP IT UO HOMIE...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

curly big AL will be seeing u soon for mor e work;;need leafing on frame;;dont u still got some parts of mines let me no;;how soon can i bring u da frame


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT :yes::thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## sig805 (Oct 19, 2009)

ANY 95-97 TOWNCARS DONE BY CURLY? NEED SOME IDEAS.THNX


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

TTT 
Curly does real good work. Just got my car back from him looks badass. :thumbsup:  :h5:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

Eightyfour cutlass said:


> TTT
> Curly does real good work. Just got my car back from him looks badass. :thumbsup:  :h5:


thanks, bring the car when the frame is ready!


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

sig805 said:


> ANY 95-97 TOWNCARS DONE BY CURLY? NEED SOME IDEAS.THNX


 will be making a new topic for 2013 with new pics! i havent done a towncar in a while though, would have to design something new


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

SkysDaLimit said:


> thanks, bring the car when the frame is ready!


Forsure man I'll let u know  
Thanks again curly . :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420::thumbsup::biggrin:what up homie ?


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

nice work TTT


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

SkysDaLimit said:


> will be making a new topic for 2013 with new pics! i havent done a towncar in a while though, would have to design something new


Curlys TTT... Quality Work period!! Only place Strictly Ridin CC goes!..... And jesse got tha airbrushing on Lock!.. My cadi is killing em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Bump


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Bump!!


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

http://m1359.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/alteredonescarclub/1358475936_zps1274643e.jpg.html?o=4


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

*THANKSTO CURLY FOR GETTING DOWN ON MY MALIBU..*





















:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

CHENTEX3 said:


> :420::thumbsup::biggrin:what up homie ?


:thumbsup:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

A&R said:


> :thumbsup:


he does top notch work bro! He did some work for me, good prices too and good people :thumbsup:


----------

